# Academic Questionnaire



## davidc538 (2 Oct 2012)

Hi everyone,

I recently applied for the ROTP program (for a pilot position if it matters) and I've been asked by the recruiters to fill out the academic admissions questionnaire for the RMCC. Most of this questionnaire is really straightforward except for 2 blank pages to fill in about my reasons for wanting to attend the RMCC. Thing is that I'm already attending a civilian university and would prefer to do the ROTP that way. Does anyone have any thoughts on what I should do for this?


----------



## JorgSlice (2 Oct 2012)

Why do you want to join the CF as an Officer? That should help.


----------



## davidc538 (2 Oct 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Why do you want to join the CF as an Officer? That should help.



Somehow I had been looking at the question for 3 days without thinking of that. Thanks!


----------



## davidc538 (2 Oct 2012)

Yeah I'm still writers blocked. If anyone has any ideas feel free!


----------



## JorgSlice (2 Oct 2012)

Don't want it that bad then do ya?


----------



## TPJR (3 Oct 2012)

The Academic Admissions Questionnaire on the Forces.ca website http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/ROTP_RETP_Quest_En.pdf

states "Please explain your reason/s for wanting to attend your first choice of academic instituition" it does not spefically state why you want to attend RMC.


----------



## davidc538 (4 Oct 2012)

That's not the same as the one I've been instructed to fill out. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Amarko87 (7 Nov 2012)

Hi Davidc,

I am filling out the forms right now and I looked on here to see if anyone had any advice for that question as well.  Seems like the board is empty when you search for the exact question. (Reasons for attending RMCC)

Have you finished it and submitted it?

What I've done (still in the process) is give a brief story of myself, which leads into why I want to be a part of RMC.  I suggest not using any negatives and focus only on positives, just as you would with any cover letter or job interview.  Never forget that this is all competitive and you are up against hundreds, if not thousands of people for the same role you want.

I wrote it out one morning, and every time I sit on my computer I open it up again and change something. Take out a sentence, add a sentence, take out a paragraph, add a sentence.  I do this with cover letters for jobs I really want as well, or essays for class, because it provides me with the opportunity to look over my work in many different moods and states of mind.  Because what can seem like a good idea or sentence structure or word choice may not always seem like such a great idea even an hour later.  I've taken time to perfect this part of my application as I feel it is the most important part.  Maybe I'm off base, but I think that hundreds of people will have similar sports, music and leadership histories as I do (if not better!) even though I have an impressive list.  If we are all similar, the only difference will be the reasons why we want to attend.  And you know that there will not be many differences in why some people want to join.  So, while striking a balance of reiterating your achievements/outstanding abilities with positive personal feelings about why you want to be part of the Canadian Military system you can separate yourself from the rest of the applicants that don't give it as much thought.

I'm 25 and I've got some maturity on most of the applicants in not only age but work experience, and hopefully this is something that some younger kids read and utilize on their application.  Be honest and thorough.  My application will go in 3 days before the deadline, despite the fact I was done and ready weeks ago (Pilot ROTP, Nov 18, 2012 deadline).  

Good luck to all.

Alex


----------



## zulu95 (8 Nov 2012)

Hi, 
I just submitted those forms about a week ago. 
When I wrote mine I talked about why I wanted to be an officer and why I wanted to join the CF.
As well, you mentioned that you are currently attending university, have you thought about asking a friend (preferably an English major), a professor, TA ect. to look it over before submission? They may have some valuable insight into how you can make it sound better or help get your point across.


----------



## Amarko87 (8 Nov 2012)

zulu95 said:
			
		

> As well, you mentioned that you are currently attending university, have you thought about asking a friend (preferably an English major), a professor, TA ect. to look it over before submission? They may have some valuable insight into how you can make it sound better or help get your point across.



Along these lines, I've asked almost every CF-involved person I know for advice.  Most have just general advice that isn't all that helpful, but I found two people that have given me detailed information about how some of the internal processes work and how to sell myself better through the questionnaire.  Basically don't forget that you're trying to stand out among 3 000 to 5 000 applications that all look the same.


----------

